# sonogram assisted biopsy?



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone ever had a sonogram assisted biopsy? I went in yesterday for my preop paperwork/bloodwork and when I told the nurse what I was doing she made it sound like it was this terrible thing...now I am wondering! Thanks for the info!


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

yes, i had mine monday. waiting results~friday possibly.
2 other gals here had it this week too I believe. waiting to hear.
it's not horrible, but uncomfortable. and the post day is worse than the actual procedure.
took me 15 mins and 5 specimens~pokes. :hugs:


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I will just try and not look when they head at me with the needle!!!!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

It's over pretty quickly. If you're squeemish about needles then definitely don't look.

I only had a small amount of bruising and was fine the next day. It seems we're all different. Ice does help.

What day is your FNA?


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

It is on the 7th...so I don't have too long to wait. I am fighting a cold so I hope I am good to go by then. I read somewhere that they were talking an ice cream/shake type beverage would help to....works for me!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I pray you have good results. 

Ice cream shakes sound good! When I had my thyoidectomy last month I ate a lot of sherbert b/c the cold felt sooooo good.


----------



## shirley1929 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hang in there KS! I expected mine to pinch (it did) but I didn't expect my neck/throat to be so sore later! I had a hard time sitting up (weak neck muscles) but was fine in less than 24 hours.

My suggestion is a peppermint, chocolate chip milkshake from Chick-Fil-A afterward!! That was the best part. hugs1

My results came back today (one week later) and I am thankful to say they're benign! Keep us posted.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

We don't have Chick-Fil-A here but we do have Sonic's that do about the same thing. Sounds like a good treat for afterwards!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> It is on the 7th...so I don't have too long to wait. I am fighting a cold so I hope I am good to go by then. I read somewhere that they were talking an ice cream/shake type beverage would help to....works for me!


You will be fine, you are strong. Try to meditate w/eyes closed!

Good luck and I wish you all the best. Sending good thoughts, Karma and prayers for this.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Relaxing music on my ipod helped me get through so much after my surgery. I will take it with me for any difficult medical procedures in the future and to the dentist as well!


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

So nice to be able to get all this wonderful advice here! There just isn't anything like being able to talk to those who have "been there...done that"! Thanks!!!


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

ksgal said:


> Anyone ever had a sonogram assisted biopsy? I went in yesterday for my preop paperwork/bloodwork and when I told the nurse what I was doing she made it sound like it was this terrible thing...now I am wondering! Thanks for the info!


Yes, both mine were with a sonogram - I would think that the endo wouldn't do it any other way. She/he needs to be able to see the nodules and to guide the needles to the exact spot. No worries - mine went well and were relatively painless.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Arizonamom! Tomorrow is the day! Was strange this weekend - found out my daughters best friend's mom had surgery on Friday to remove her thyroid due to cancer - found it with a biopsy.


----------

